# 3d ultrasound



## amsmith22 (Sep 12, 2007)

We have an machince capable of 3-d imaging. I'm looking for information on the use of 76811 or 76805 with 76376 for 3d views.  Or is there another way to be billing for the xtra work involved with doing 3d imaging for ob ultrasound?


----------

